# incompetent cervix questions...



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi there

I am now 13 weeks pregnant.  Im on my 3rd pregnancy, but no live babies.  I miscarriaged at 7wks 1st time and 9wks3days last time, both times I didn't know I had lost my baby until the scans.  I had to have 2 d&cs for these.  I also had a biopsy done on my womb due to fertility problems, and at the tim, the DR told me he widened my cervix as the whole was too small.

Yesterday I had a little pain internalling, which was around where my cervix would be, so i looked it up.  I found that you can have an incompetent cervix due to d&cs and trauma to the cervix.  Im now worried about this happenening to me after my d&cs and the widening of it 

I didn't know whether I should be calling the out of office MWs line or not for it.... it has got me really worried....after 2 loses, I don;t want to lose another one because of my previous loses and treatments 

Please help...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the risk of you having an incompetent cervix is very small. D & c's carry a small chance of problems, but it is rare. Women that have had babies before always have their cervix open to about 1-2cm wide, so don't worry. An incompetent cervix is one that starts to shorten and open, it doesn't sound as though you are at risk,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you! Thank you for the quick the response, you have managed to put my mind a rest!
Cheers 
P x


----------

